# FS-FT-motoro/hystrix(closing due to lack of interest)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

in light of new information and lack of interest this motoro/hystrix hybrid no longer for sale....

male hystrix/motoro hybrid is the bigger one in the pictures.
















pick up only for purchase...delivery negoitable for trades...
thanks for looking


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lets bump it....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it up...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

up up and away with the pretty stingrays...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just a little nudge tom the top.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

only interested in top/mid level swimmers....
no cichlids or silver aros please..must be at least 6" or larger.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another day another bump...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump bump[...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i know some one is looking for a nice pair of stingrays is only a matter of time,


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another bumpity


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump...


----------



## Fishmaniac (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey there I'm working on a 150gallon that's 6'x2'x27" it's custome made but I've been looking for a pair or sting rays. If you held on untill i'm done I promise they would be in good hands it might tank a while because it hasn't cycled yet. I do have other 125 and smaller tanks but they have gravel in them, plus my flowerhorns might attack them. Have you bred them once before?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishmaniac said:


> Hey there I'm working on a 150gallon that's 6'x2'x27" it's custome made but I've been looking for a pair or sting rays. If you held on untill i'm done I promise they would be in good hands it might tank a while because it hasn't cycled yet. I do have other 125 and smaller tanks but they have gravel in them, plus my flowerhorns might attack them. Have you bred them once before?


how long are we talking about?what type of cycle are we talking about?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

Bump........


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cichlaumbriferus said:


> Bump........


some one buy these rays so i can get chichlaumbriferus chichlas.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another bump bump...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

tempting.. but i already have 3 rays and no money


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it to the top....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it up again...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump and bump....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

only the male left willing to go OBO or trades...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this sting ray needs a new home make me a reasonable offer.......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice proven male some one should take advantage of this offer,


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it up....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking for a new home...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump....;


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Adrian!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cichlaumbriferus said:


> Hey Adrian!


Hey Reza..

and of course a bump..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another couple days another bump...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This guy still needs a new home....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking for a new home....bump


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

wow 4 pages and not sold yet!????

killer price.

when i imported this guy, i paid $450 for him!!!!!!!!!! You guys need to understand that this is a RARE hybrid and the fact that hes a proven breeding male makes him even more valuable!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i don't understand why still no people get this guy! 
i think you should take another pic and show how his RARE hybrid quality under the light !! on the photo you take it is too dark! not clear! 

anyway, hope he can find a good home! FREE BUMP!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres some pics when he was in my tank. hes VERY nice and especially in a brighter lit tank. he eats frozen smelt, prawn and pellets. what more can you ask for lol.

awesome captive bred ray. if i had the room i would surely buy him back.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

My tank isn't ready


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

AWW said:


> My tank isn't ready


Are you building a new tank?


----------

